# cnc question for the pros



## toag (Mar 1, 2014)

so I have this plan to make some parts on a semi regular basis.  I plan on loading 2 vises and some s
ubplates for the vises to machine the parts.   my idea is to place the vises on one side of the table leaving about 16" of travel for other any other oddball projects that may happen.  I am way lazy and hate resetting things.
So Iis this ok?  Is this a common practice? and could this hurt the mill over the course of say 6 months?
Should I move the vises to the other side after a bit?

And this is if I get the mill working of course :rofl:


----------



## mkeller (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes this is ok. I think the practice for centering vises on the table was to keep any uneven loading of the ball screws. But your machine will be way over rated for  the weight of a couple of vises.  This way you can keep your one vise as g54, the second as g55 and your table can be g 56 work offsets.


----------



## toag (Mar 5, 2014)

great thanks Mkeller!


----------



## toag (Mar 10, 2014)

thought i'd post an update.  I got this to do this specific job, and to have room to do other stuff.  nice thing is it has dynapath 1000 new in 2005, and is wired and ready for a 4th axis!  so once I get it running, i'll post some pics.





got it to the front door, now to get it into the shop... ugh.  i'll have to take the head off.  the shop (read garage), has 11ft ceilings, but a 6'9" door.
fun on a bun!


----------



## xalky (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow. Nice big machine. I'm looking forward to watching your progress on this. That's the size machine I'd like to get , if and when the cards play out. 

I'm watching with all my attention!)

Marcel


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 10, 2014)

aw man 4th axis ready!  do you have rotary table yet?


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 11, 2014)

WoW what a brute
I'm looking forward to seeing it running
as far as vise placement, looking at the support under that table I'm sure it's a none issue
steve


----------

